# The New Commandments



## Halo (Mar 28, 2008)

I received this by email today and thought that I would share it 


Do not live your life to the satisfaction of others around you or in the end the only one dissatisfied will be you.


Only care about the opinion of those that you love and then, only if they can live up to their own expectations.


Do not spend a lot of time thinking about where you should be because it will only keep you from enjoying where you are. Move at your own pace and you won?t be as tired when you finally get there.


Do not try to make other people happy before you make yourself happy. If you do, no one will ever be happy.


 For every hour you spend doing for others, spend as much time doing for yourself. Even it is just sitting on the beach watching the sun set.


Dream about things that you want. There is nothing wrong with dreaming, but don?t let those dreams cause disappointment in the real things that you have. 


Have what you enjoy if you can, but always enjoy what you have.


Never stop believing in your future or you will be forced to live in the past. 


There is nothing that hurts you more than saying "what if I had done  this instead" or "what if I had said that instead"!. Remember your mistakes, but don?t dwell on them.


Always try to start each new day like it is the first day of your life. 


Wake up with a smile and love who you are, even if you aren?t yet who you want to be.


Say hi to strangers, it will make you both feel happier.


Always be yourself, for yourself. Never change to make anyone else happy except you. 


The only person who knows what is best for you is you. 


You can be our own best friend or your own worst enemy.


----------



## Mari (Mar 28, 2008)

:goodpost:


----------



## Lana (Mar 28, 2008)

I love that list.  Thanks, Halo! :hug:


----------



## ladylore (Mar 28, 2008)

> Do not spend a lot of time thinking about where you should be because it will only keep you from enjoying where you are. Move at your own pace and you won?t be as tired when you finally get there.
> 
> Wake up with a smile and love who you are, even if you aren?t yet who you want to be.
> 
> ...




These are my favorite. And I do my best to live them every day. :goodjob:


----------

